# Meet Preston!! Obese Mousie



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

I found Preston today while at my local petsmart, i was handling their male mice and the lady said they had a few in the back, i saw 2 male mice in dif. cages and asked to see them, she picked up the igloo in one and BAM! there was this fat boy just sitting there, she said since he hasnt lost weight that he is up for adoption and there would be no fee. so i decided to take him home as my new pet guy. here he is in his new wheel lol










he dosnt look huge in the pic but hes atleast 3 times the size of my biggest female, lol he super sweet though :mrgreen:

i have a soft spot for chubsters


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

undermarked brindle fattie!!! lol Cutie!


----------

